# AUDI S5 !!! Vs A5 3.0TDI SL/S



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey TTOC !

Had 4 TT's now over the last 5 years including first the orig 180Bhp T Then the 225T Then the 3.2 V6 then The new diesel which was great ! .. Now thats gone i wanting something bigger , And im loving the A5 3.0TDI S Line with the Tq figures of 369lb/Ft sounds like its right up my street im afraid im jumping on the Wagon and going for Ibis White bla blaa ! .. But now ive seen the S5 and and need to make my mind up could any one thats got them 3.0D SLine Or S5 come on and sort it out for Me yesterday id made my mind up S5 all the way ! 18Mpg but the sounds worth £70 a week ! .. Now im thinking Is it when the D is coming out with such power and 35Mpg ! and more Tq ! :? :?:

Advise is welcome dudes please assist ! [smiley=gossip.gif] 

Thanks in Advance ! Really wanna buy one in the next 10 days .. Only gonna kkep it 6/9 months so will be a 2009/2010 so its taking the Hit .

Anth


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Easy decision, S5!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I got suckered into the S4 when I went in to buy a 3.0 Tdi. Sometimes I regret it - usually when I am at the petrol station or planning a long trip, never when I am drivin it!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've gone from r32 3.2v6 DSG to a BMW high end TD

both go quick, the BMW probably quicker in a straight line. Great for an estate I have. But if for a more sporty drive, I don't care the amount of torque TD have, I would go for a balanced petrol, manual car any day, but I think it's going to be along time until the next time.

Go for the S5 now if you can afford it now. Some great buys about


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

p1tse said:


> i've gone from r32 3.2v6 DSG to a BMW high end TD
> 
> both go quick, the BMW probably quicker in a straight line. Great for an estate I have. But if for a more sporty drive, I don't care the amount of torque TD have, I would go for a balanced petrol, manual car any day, but I think it's going to be along time until the next time.
> 
> Go for the S5 now if you can afford it now. Some great buys about


I agree P1 you cant beat the feeling of a good V8 that outrageous noise !  .. Its worth the $$$ .. Think i'll end up getting the S then , Getting the other half a TT TDI so i dont feel as bad on long trips as the S is around 15Mpg :-|

The BMW D is great my 535 I Had re-mapped had it for 6 months sorry to see it go tbh ! great drive , I feel like getting one of the new ones but there still a bit salty on price right now


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you've never owned a V8 then get the S5. It's an experience that'll stay with you a long time.

The way things are going V8's might not come around again so get in while you can.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> If you've never owned a V8 then get the S5. It's an experience that'll stay with you a long time.
> 
> The way things are going V8's might not come around again so get in while you can.


totally agree
do it whilst you can

it's going to be a very long time until i next own a big engine petrol car ;-(


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thirded.

If you're not overly concerned about fuel costs, then do it.

I always look around when I see an S5 go past - because of the noise. I don't notice when a 3.0TDI goes past.

For the record, I still regret not buying a beautiful 4.2 V8 A6 Avant I saw a few years back and getting the 530d. Head won over heart.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Anth,
I've only had my S5 for a week but there are so many tick boxes being checked. As mentioned the car centres around the V8 (detuned version of the RS4) , but it's such a practical car and the interior layout and comfort is to-die for. Mine's the 6 speed manual and even in 6th there is enough torque to surge the car forward if on the gas. Frankly i'm not worried by fuel costs as i've got this car for the whole package. I would say the engine sound does not permeate the cabin as much as i'd like tbh, but its presence is always there and it makes the car purr and feel like there is a lot of potential under the hood. City driving can be a bit edgy as 1st gear revs very freely and you change to 2nd very quickly (perhaps one reason for the fuel thirst). Clutch is quite heavy but soon comes under control and acceleration in 2nd and 3rd is hot - 2nd having a slight super-charger like whine to it on top of the V8 gutteral stuff. Make sure you get one with as many options as you need on the car from scratch as most electronic extra's cannot be fitted later by Audi so you will have to source after-markets ...
Bang & Olufsen sound system is awesome - i don't know a better system - it has 14 speakers as well (not 15 as in my signature!). The rear seats are (despite reviews) PROPER seats - I'm 5'8'' but there's bags of room for me and in comfort as well. The car is 18 inches longer than the TT, but the same width (bar a centimeter wider). All round parking sensors are great and the MMI control console system is easy to use (Technology Pack option). Boot is huge as well! Being an S it's all-wheel drive of course as well. Driving the car is bliss - the test drive was hugely impressive. There is so much more to say. My advice would be to testdrive the S5 and you'll want it i'm sure! It attracts as many compliments as the TT as well (espesh in Ibis white .... have knicknamed mine the 'ibeast')! Will post photo's on here soon ... 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice comments! I test drove one last week, well fast! Looking for a better spec'd one though as it didn't have many gadgets.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

FYI

They have just done a 5 facelift, you can order in sept for delivery towards the end of the year.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

cuTTsy said:


> FYI
> 
> They have just done a 5 facelift, you can order in sept for delivery towards the end of the year.





cuTTsy said:


> FYI
> 
> They have just done a 5 facelift, you can order in sept for delivery towards the end of the year.


Thanks CuTTsy.
Yeah it's a dilemma that. On the one front, the facelift (mainly light boxes and V6 turbo plus 0.1s quicker on paper to 62mph) seems better as it can be remapped to RS5 figures, but specced up it'll be 55Kish before mods and it depreciates by about 12K in the first year! You could get an RS5 for that price as they have dropped dramatically. On the other hand, the V8 S5 occupies a sort of limbo place. It's 350bhp/ 325 lb/ft naturally-aspirated so appeals with no lag, but a remap will not yield much - 365 bhp tops and 350 lb/ft, just sharpens it all up. It's some way off M3 performance (overall), but it's V8 sounds far better than the M3 and kicks the ass off it all day for comfort and cabin coolness. It's a quick GT car with different functionality than the TT and honours that tag well imho. Fastest laps puts it's nearest performance rival as the Cayman-S incidentally ... mainly due to the fact that the S5 has huge levels of grip when the roads get twisty ...
The S5 V8 posts the same time as the RS4 for the quarter mile so it's not hanging about! 

:wink: Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone needs an S at least once in their life


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > FYI
> ...


V6 Turbo?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry Elrao .... V6 supercharged ....

:wink: Mark


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> Sorry Elrao .... V6 supercharged ....
> 
> :wink: Mark


No worries! Does say V6T on the wing....


----------

